# I've made up my mind! I am going to be a doctor! :):)



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep you heard right folks! I am going to be a doctor...

This video just inspired me to go for it!







Is this the best investment ever or what??!!:crazy:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, sure sure, Lance. 
Do whatever you want and stay away from me.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

But... I want you to teach my kids and grandkids and grandkids's grandkids History in the public school system. 

I don't think I'll manage to find another decent guy who I can pay to show HBO during class and give poptarts on test days. Please reconsider.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

WickedQueen said:


> Yeah, sure sure, Lance.
> Do whatever you want and stay away from me.














Res said:


> But... I want you to teach my kids and grandkids and grandkids's grandkids History in the public school system.
> 
> I don't think I'll manage to find another decent guy who I can pay to show HBO during class and give poptarts on test days. Please reconsider.



Haha. Grand kids? How will you have grand kids if you don't even have a kid?:tongue:


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I'm disturbed...No--Wait--

Yeah... I'm disturbed.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Man, 6k calories for one of those things. I dun even eat 1/3 of that o a whole day. So I could eat 1/3 burger and then nothing else all day. Meh. 

Anyways, yeah, become a Doctor Lance. One of the *doctors* that work in that restaurant. *grin*

(Hm, at least the nurses were hawt *smirk*)


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I've wanted to eat there ever since I first heard about the place. They even carry Jolt Cola and Lucky Strikes! :shocked:

Here's their site. I get hungry just looking at it. HEART ATTACK GRILL... HOME OF THE DOUBLE BYPASS BURGER!


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Lance said:


>


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Rushing Wind said:


> I think I'm disturbed...No--Wait--
> 
> Yeah... I'm disturbed.


Why??!



vanWinchester said:


> Man, 6k calories for one of those things. I dun even eat 1/3 of that o a whole day. So I could eat 1/3 burger and then nothing else all day. Meh.
> 
> Anyways, yeah, become a Doctor Lance. One of the *doctors* that work in that restaurant. *grin*
> 
> (Hm, at least the nurses were hawt *smirk*)


I think the burger that guy ate was 8k of calories. lol. XD Sick. 

Haha. I bet that guy makes a lot of money since his restaurant has become really popular. At least the guy is truthful unlike some corporations who hide behind their "McSalads" :crazy:

Yes the nurses were "hawt" :tongue:




Trope said:


> I've wanted to eat there ever since I first heard about the place. They even carry Jolt Cola and Lucky Strikes! :shocked:
> 
> Here's their site. I get hungry just looking at it. HEART ATTACK GRILL... HOME OF THE DOUBLE BYPASS BURGER!


Never tasted those types of sodas before. The burgers look tasty but when I think about all the calories in it, its disgusting.:tongue:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Lance said:


> Yep you heard right folks! I am going to be a doctor...
> 
> This video just inspired me to go for it!
> 
> ...


 
Are you sure it wasnt this video?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha. Scrubs owns! Love that show.roud:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> Never tasted those types of sodas before. The burgers look tasty but when I think about all the calories in it, its disgusting.:tongue:


That's exactly the point. As for the sodas, Jolt has twice the caffeine of other colas. It's all good.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Trope said:


> I've wanted to eat there ever since I first heard about the place. They even carry Jolt Cola and Lucky Strikes! :shocked:
> 
> Here's their site. I get hungry just looking at it. HEART ATTACK GRILL... HOME OF THE DOUBLE BYPASS BURGER!


This is why you're fat.
Enjoy your meal. :tongue:


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Good luck! It's a great and important career, and I think you have the smarts for it. :happy:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Rigoddamndiculous!

...

I am SO GOING!!



Alhurriya said:


> This is why you're fat.
> Enjoy your meal. :tongue:


Sooo basically everything on that site makes me salivate haha.


----------



## rswear (Apr 3, 2009)

My chest hurts.

And my arm....

lard fries......


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

moon said:


> Sooo basically everything on that site makes me salivate haha.


Haha, that's why I thanked the post and started following the site on tumblr. :wink:


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Lance said:


> Yep you heard right folks! I am going to be a doctor...
> 
> This video just inspired me to go for it!
> 
> ...


WOW! This guy is brilliant!
Make a restaurant, even tell your customers they probably will die so you don't get sued, and get sexy waitresses so they keep coming back!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Munchies said:


> WOW! This guy is brilliant!
> Make a restaurant, even tell your customers they probably will die so you don't get sued, and get sexy waitresses so they keep coming back!


I admire an honest business man. :laughing:


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

All I can think about is having one of those quad burgers..


----------

